# Heat Shrink



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Inspired by Newsjeff's bulk tackle purchase................Was talking with Firespyder lastnight and asked him if he there there would be any interest, and he did, so...........Anybody interested in a bulk purchace, split the cost, and divy it up? Original purchase length is 50'. Black 1" 176*F shrink temperature. $42.??/50' which totals to $0.84/ft plus shipping would be something like $1.15/foot plus shipping from me to you. Mudhole sales their Quick Grip for $2.14/foot so I think youd be coming out at a deal if you needed/wanted some. We'll leave this up until Saturday, and I'll place the order then if there is sufficient interest. Pay me through Pay Pal.

Specs- http://www.buyheatshrink.com/heatshrinktubing/2to1-low-temp-dimensions.htm#dimensions

Reply with "Im in for x-ft" if youre interested

I'm in for 10'.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Is it x-flocked or smooth?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

basstardo said:


> Is it x-flocked or smooth?


smooth. electrical stuff. trying to get something tougher than the rod building suppliers sell.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

TreednNC said:


> smooth. electrical stuff. trying to get something tougher than the rod building suppliers sell.


Have you tried it ? Some electrical heat shrink feels more like vinyl- not the best grip material.

X flock is way more expensive at $5.50 + a foot.

The smooth stuff HAt Jack uses is pretty good, don't know if that's the same as your talking about Treed.

Might be interested, the price is definitely right.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Going out on a limb here....Havent tried it...the stuff at Hatteras Jack is what inspired me to do this....had a 50lb mono diamond weave done on the butt of a fusion magnum and it wore through in 2 days of spiking it. Could check to see about getting a sample b4 hand.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

just double checked...appears the be the tough, plastic/rubber looking stuff....wanting the smooth stuff,


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I wonder if it's similar to the stuff G-Loomis puts on some of their rods? The stuff I've seen on their rods is sort of like a bicycle innertube.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...Tubing&ei=UTF-8&fr=yfp-t-317&x=wrt&js=1&ni=21


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

also found it for $48/100ft............$50 minimum purchase tho


----------



## Wing_Nut (Jan 8, 2007)

I make a lot of offshore lures and hooksets - check out http://cableorganizer.com/heat-shrink/ - I use a lot of their stuff for stiff rigs.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

> I make a lot of offshore lures and hooksets - check out http://cableorganizer.com/heat-shrink/ - I use a lot of their stuff for stiff rigs.


$2.10/ft


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

well....$1.39/ft in the 50' rolls


----------



## Wing_Nut (Jan 8, 2007)

I know its a little more but this stuff has held up for offshore rigs.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Just make sure it doesn't have any writting on the outside of the heat shrink, been burned by that before. I've been using HS from a local electrical parts supply store here in Charlotte, sold in 4' lenghts so not to much drop off the ends. I wish I could find this particular HS that I received on a Century blank years ago, this stuff would blow your mind. It was thin enough to keep a small diameter but it was cushioned and felt great. Heard it was very expensive and still haven't been able to find it so the search continues.

Ron


----------



## Wing_Nut (Jan 8, 2007)

yeah - most of what I have used from them doesnt have writing - didnt need it on there either.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey Ron....got your call this AM...sorry I havent been able to get back to you. Been in the office. Havent had a chance to call you back with the boss around. Thanks!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok here's the low down.....talked to the guy on the phone, he says he gets ALOT of buisness that is fishing/hunting/sport related...It's normal shrink tube, no wording or lettering, just solid color.

If youre in for black, let me know. If you have a special request for colors http://www.buyheatshrink.com/heatshrinktubing/2to1polyolefin.htm#B let me know. He said he had some partial spools of color in the 1" stuff and may could break them up. 

If you want some, let me know.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

No worries at all, just wanted to touch base.

Ron


----------



## Wing_Nut (Jan 8, 2007)

WAIT!!! How about this stuff? http://www.merricktackle.com/newproducts/x-rubber-shrink.jpg

I can get my hands on this stuff


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> WAIT!!! How about this stuff? http://www.merricktackle.com/newproducts/x-rubber-shrink.jpg
> 
> I can get my hands on this stuff


Not I....tryin to steer away from the X-flocked stuff. Just isnt durable enough for me lol. Thanks tho. Im rough on stuff.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok no prob - just wanted to see if I could help you out.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I appreciate it Wing Nut. Lord knows I need help...just aint always the right kind lol


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

No interest? Alrighty then. Will still leave it open til Saturday


----------

